# 2013 Nissan Juke SL AWD Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> It’s not pretty, it uses a CVT and like any crossover its middle name is compromise. It might not sound like it, but the Juke is one of the most fun cars to drive in Nissan’s lineup.
> 
> It’s a terrible contradiction, but then again the Nissan Juke is a bit of a paradox. It’s a car that no one really asked for, with its sub-compact crossover size, goofy looks, so-so interior and stiff suspension. Yet on the road it’s hard to believe what the Juke is actually accomplishing. It jumps off the line like a sprinter and pushes the limits at every on-ramp. Under its strange sheet metal, the Juke turns out to be something we all want in a car: fun.


Check out AutoGuide.com's full review of the 2013 Nissan Juke.


----------



## rosetravis (Nov 11, 2013)

I just bought a Nissan Juke after a couple of months research on that particular vehicle and comparing them to others I liked which just happens to be those Nissan

--------------------------
click the following internet site


----------

